
Fully-Dynamic Planarity Testing in Polylogarithmic Time - ToFab123
https://arxiv.org/abs/1911.03449
======
ToFab123
Google translate of the press release from the university of Copenhagen.
(original in danish)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=da&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.science.ku.dk%2Fpresse%2Fnyhedsarkiv%2F2020%2Fforskere-
fik-travlt-havde-naer-foraeret-loesning-paa-matematikgaade-fra-1980erne-
vaek%2F)

